# 2 meter cans off 1 service drop



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

This coming week, I will be replacing the 60 amp services for a small duplex. The 2 meter loops are spliced to a single service drop off the utility xfmr. 

the current services have no ground rods, water-pipes, gas piping (have to check for insulated bushings on gas pipe before bonding) or concrete electrodes bonded.

AHJ requires 2 ground rods (unless you can prove <25 ohms with one).
My question is whether the 2 grd rods can be used to bond both services, or do I need a total of 4 ground rods?
Thanks,
Rick


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

2 (imo)


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

You have one service not two.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

subelect said:


> This coming week, I will be replacing the 60 amp services for a small duplex. The 2 meter loops are spliced to a single service drop off the utility xfmr.
> 
> the current services have no ground rods, water-pipes, gas piping (have to check for insulated bushings on gas pipe before bonding) or concrete electrodes bonded.
> 
> ...


2 rods, 3 clamps you're done


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

Not to hiijack the thread but I have been wondering, how do you measure to find out if it is less than 25Ω?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Bob Badger said:


> You have one service not two.


I agree.

Like I always tell people, it doesn't matter how many meters, or even how many risers you have. One drop = one service.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

pudge565 said:


> Not to hiijack the thread but I have been wondering, how do you measure to find out if it is less than 25Ω?


There's a couple specialized meters to test for this. You can also use some somewhat ordinary equipment and a lot of math to do the test also, but it's no fun. In reality, no one tests ground rod resistance unless it's in a spec to do so.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

pudge565 said:


> Not to hiijack the thread but I have been wondering, how do you measure to find out if it is less than 25Ω?


With a earth ground resistance tester












http://www.licensedelectrician.com/Store/ID/Earth_Ground_RT.htm


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

How about a Megger!


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Electric Al said:


> How about a Megger!


Yeah, you probably can do this test with a constant pressure megger, but it's just too involved. Better to use a 3-point ground rod tester, or one of the new one's that just snaps around the conductor.


----------



## subelect (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for your input.
Rick


----------

